# Six pack in 30 days



## Drago (12 Apr 2018)

Bit reluctant to post in this forum, as I'm doing it it as much for a laugh, but here goes...

My healthy living is going well. Weight down, key dimensions improving, all thanks to better attention to diet and upping the running. 

Today I've downloaded the 30 days to 6 pack app from the Google Play store. Starting tomorrow, I'll be hitting it hard.

Who else is with me?


----------



## Sixmile (12 Apr 2018)

Downloading..


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Apr 2018)

are we doing before and after images?

edit: I cant remember my apple id password so im out.....


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Apr 2018)

Is a 6 pack going to become a membership requirement for the tall and beautiful club? I hope not as I'd have to depart.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2018)

I can normally get through a 4 pack in a night so 6 should be do-able


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Apr 2018)

I've got a party 7 and for that reason, I'm out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2018)

I'm permanently beach body ready


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Apr 2018)

My son is just coming to the end of doing this. He doesn't really look any different to me (I didn't say that!)
He already had the sort of six pack that comes not from being muscly but from being skinny and 19 and having no layer of fat over what was naturally there! He's convinced he can see a difference!


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2018)

Marmion said:


> I'm permanently beached whale body ready



FTFY


----------



## jongooligan (12 Apr 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> edit: I cant remember my apple id password so im out.....



Brilliant excuse. I'm going to use that time and time again.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Apr 2018)

Marmion said:


> I'm permanently beach body ready





Drago said:


> FTFY



Beaten to it.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2018)

I’ve got a six pack and an amazing hour glass figure.
Sadly it’s hidden under some blubber


----------



## Nibor (12 Apr 2018)

Mine resembles a Keg never mind a party 7


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Apr 2018)

Beat yer to it, mate..


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Beat yer to it, mate..
> 
> View attachment 403973


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Bit reluctant to post in this forum, as I'm doing it it as much for a laugh, but here goes...
> 
> My healthy living is going well. Weight down, key dimensions improving, all thanks to better attention *to diet* and upping the running.
> 
> ...



What are you going to do with all of that home-brew you have been stock-piling?


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Apr 2018)

@swee'pea99 is this not you?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Even when I had my Froomesque body in 1986 (a BMI of 19.8) I couldn't see the lurking six-pack, and I never want to be that scrawny again!


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> What are you going to do with all of that home-brew you have been stock-piling?



Ah, that's home made, so it's healthy, you see.


----------



## tyred (12 Apr 2018)

I've got a six-pack too


----------



## Welsh wheels (12 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Bit reluctant to post in this forum, as I'm doing it it as much for a laugh, but here goes...
> 
> My healthy living is going well. Weight down, key dimensions improving, all thanks to better attention to diet and upping the running.
> 
> ...


1 can every 5 days? I applaud you for reducing your alcohol intake, well done.


----------



## Welsh wheels (12 Apr 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Beat yer to it, mate..
> 
> View attachment 403973


How did you get hold of that photograph of my torso?


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2018)

I got my six pack from Morrison’s.


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2018)

Go for it, what have you got to lose, only a bit of time and you have plenty of that.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2018)

Aye, that's what I thought. The worst that's likely to happen is that the exercise will be ever so lightly good for me.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Aye, that's what I thought. The worst that's likely to happen is that the exercise will be ever so lightly good for me.


Or you could end up needing a 'truss'


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2018)

Mr WD has a six pack. He keeps it protected under a layer of fat.


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2018)

my body is a temple.................................................its in ruins


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> my body is a temple.................................................its in ruins


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has a six pack. He keeps it protected under a layer of fat.



As I do. Since my heart attack in 2016 I've somehow managed to drop my weight by a stone and a half, but still no sign of my six pack.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Apr 2018)

I went over the border into Germany yesterday and bought a 24 pack. Much quicker and much more satisfying.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2018)

Day one - worked up a sweat!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Day one - worked up a sweat!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Day one - worked up a sweat!



Yeah. It’s amazing how hard it is to put a pair of socks on at our age.



Graham


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2018)

Sweat is fat crying!


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5212324, member: 43827"]My body is a temple..................................I keep my shoes on the outside.[/QUOTE]

my body is a temple........

....temple of doom.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Day one - worked up a sweat!



Well you thinking about it must bring you out in a sweat.


----------



## FishFright (13 Apr 2018)

Secret cameras have been installed in Drago's butch club


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2018)

^^^^that's my kind of six pack^^^^


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


>


He said six pack, not sick pack!


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Apr 2018)

Im cheering you on Drago. It may not work for you but it will keep us amused for a month.


----------



## HLaB (14 Apr 2018)

Before











After


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2018)

Can you give me a link to the app, I am up for a challenge.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2018)

Its called Six Pack in 30 Days. Don't know how to post a link from the Google Play store thing.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2018)

Owt like this one?
https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/30-days-to-6-pack-abs.html


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Its called Six Pack in 30 Days. Don't know how to post a link from the Google Play store thing.


Six pack ...?


----------



## keithmac (16 Apr 2018)

I used to have a six pack in my mid 20's but as you you know takes a fair bit of dedication to keep it.

Started back on the weights for a a bit last year (40 now!) and came to the conclusion that I just couldn't be arsed any more unfortunately!.

My lad's nearly 11 and sports/ football mad. Not an ounce of fat on him and he's got a 6 pack on the way, quite proud of him really!.


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Apr 2018)

It’s not going to give you a six pack in 30 days, but I think you know that.

I’m still considering lipo.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I’m still considering lipo.





Risks of liposuction said:


> [LINK]
> 
> Cosmetic surgery is still surgery, so there are some risks. You can help reduce them by making sure it is done only by a specially trained, board-certified cosmetic surgeon.
> 
> ...



I'll stick with a small roll of fat round my waist ...


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'll stick with a small roll of fat round my waist ...



Not just your post, but it’s interesting how people equate potential side effects to definite effects.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

Oh aye, it ain't gonna give me a 6 pack in 30 days. It'll take a good 40 at least.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Apr 2018)

Just seen there is also a similar Ikea App.

Flat Pack in 30 mins.


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Apr 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Just seen there is also a similar Ikea App.
> 
> Flat Pack in 30 mins.



Also lies!


----------



## Crankarm (17 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh aye, it ain't gonna give me a 6 pack in 30 days. It'll take a good 40 at least.



You must have already got a 1 pack by now after 5 days? 6 in 30 you said.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

Yep, I'm now at the 1 pack or 'keg' stage.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Apr 2018)

If I didnt have that roll of fat around my waist, I would split when I bent over.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, I'm now at the 1 pack or 'keg' stage.



Now you have to apply the track pump before closing the valve.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> If I didnt have that roll of fat around my waist, I would split when I bent over.


You've got that the wrong way round - if you didn't have the roll of fat when bent over, your belly would stretch to breaking point and explode when you straightened up!


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Beat yer to it, mate..
> 
> View attachment 403973




That is a footballer known as Ronaldo.
I am a cyclist known as Roundandlo.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2018)

11lb off since this topic started, core workouts 6 days a week. 2 inches off of waist, it is not going to happen over the next two weeks, but I will keep going. 

One thing I have noticed is the backache has gone


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2018)

screenman said:


> 11lb off since this topic started, core workouts 6 days a week. 2 inches off of waist, it is not going to happen over the next two weeks, but I will keep going.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the backache has gone


So, did you download the app and work with that?

I am getting backache on my rides after 1,000 metres or so of climbing. It wouldn't be a problem if I rode in the flatlands but many of my rides have 1,000+ m of ascent, and some have 2,000+ m!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Bit reluctant to post in this forum, as I'm doing it it as much for a laugh, but here goes...
> 
> My healthy living is going well. Weight down, key dimensions improving, all thanks to better attention to diet and upping the running.
> 
> ...


Well?


----------



## Drago (22 May 2018)

It worked.


----------

